# Happy with your fisher poly caster sander



## capecodkenny (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm in the market for a sander/spreader i've seen the fisher polycaster any feed back. vehicle is 2003 chevy 2500 HD w/8' fisher HD plow short bed. sander is 7' fisher 1.5 cu yard. any feed back as to how well they work?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm starting my third season with my first gen PolyCaster. The one motor/rubber belt system. Very pleased with it, I'm guessing I have put an easy 100 ton through it, if not more. The newer units have some improvements. Steel bed chain, separate spinner motor, larger capacity. There are a couple guys here having some issues with them, do some searches and browse the Fisher, Western, Blizzard, and Ice Management forums. 

The Western Tornado, Fisher PolyCaster, and Blizzard Ice Chaser are all the same unit. 

I personally would rather have a stainless steel spreader rather than poly for the ability to repair the hopper.


----------



## capecodkenny (Dec 22, 2009)

sounds like your happy.thanks for the input it all helps. kenny


----------



## D DRUMS LLC (Nov 27, 2008)

I cant justify paying that amount of money for plastic. It seems to me you get way more for your money buying a stainless steal sander with a gas motor. I know ther are pros. And cons . But look at how they are made.put the two next to each other and see what you get for your money.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

2COR517;948850 said:


> The Western Tornado, Fisher PolyCaster, and Blizzard Ice Chaser are all the same unit.


Is this meant to scare all the kids away or somethin'? Eh, 2COR?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

It's just to let guys know they can shop for price and/or color......


----------

